# Wipe down tool compatiblity



## dovid1365 (1 mo ago)

Looking to get a new set of wipe down tools. I have a 10 inch and 12 inch tape tech already but looking to get some longer ones for some large skimming projects along with the handle and extension pole

I’m wondering. S we bout tool compatibility across brands. So if I get level 5 wipe downs in the 24 inch length, will they work with a handle from tape tech and the inverse if I get a level 5 handle adapter will it work interchangeably with my Tape tech knives I already have
Also will either of the work with my extension pile I currently already have from Columbia tools for my inside and outside corner rollers?


----------

